# In-laws treated better



## Pony (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been married going on 9 years now. I have tried and tried to explain to my husband that he is treating his Mom and Sister better than me. I never asked him to stop seeing them or not to love them, but every time I mention that I wish he would be as kind and loving toward me as he is toward them he makes out that I'm asking him to stop caring about them. i have tried to calmly talk about this time and again but I am unable to have a mature conversation with him without his losing it and my being hurt by verbal attacks of how he doesn't love me and lots of horrible things he says (emotional abuse).

I've been wanting to have a baby for years now and I did have a miscarriage some years back. However sometimes I have a hard time being turned on because he ignores me and isn't very kind or loving then he blames me like i'm supposed to just be automatically turned on. So I've recently found reading a romance on the side can help me there and I've been calculating and hitting the fertile days. Well my sister-in-law who's always been something of a self-centered brat is pregnant now and not only does my husband not care about my pain from the miscarriage or my desires he does nothing to comfort me, help in the sexual relations department or show me love in anyway yet he talks so kindly and gently to her and is so happy for her.

I know that when you live with someone you see the ugly side more than those who aren't around all the time but it hurts me so badly. I'm already battling depression from childhood abuse and I was doing so well till my sister-in-law became pregnant. I'm happy for her but why does my husband care more about her than he does me?


----------



## Homey (Feb 12, 2007)

*No more trying....*

The issue of emotional abuse is serious, if you really feel you are being emotionally abused, why would want to continue? This is just as serious as domestic violence. Because no matter how hard you "try" to appease him and make make him treat you kindly, the more he will find reasons to lash out on you because you are the one that sees all the good, the bad, and the ugly. I would seek help or get out.


----------

